# Spro's Bucktail Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone use these? How do they hold up, ect? 
$4.29 for a 1 oz jig, 5.29 for 3 ozers... I can do the same thing for a lot less, they must think a lot of their name brand.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde has bottom fished those in 3oz.. Told me that he had a couple of the hooks straighten on them.. Firespyder,and uncdub can verify..
Price like that you would think they'd put a good hook on it..


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Straightened the hook on a 3oz one, and broke the hook off on a 6oz one. Junk.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The newer ones have thicker hooks. They can't be beat in clearer water. I have trolled up big drum with them and the hooks were fine. But yeah, pricey.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

These were the newer ones, the hooks plain suck. They're pretty & I like the shape, but the hooks will let you down. Broke the hook off the 6oz one when taking it out of a small shark's mouth. That just shouldn't happen.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

What is the preferred bucktail then?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been buying bucktails from various local shops. No idea the brand or hook type, but I have never broken a hook on one.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Ive used the SPRO in the 2 ounce size on Stripers. Looks great and works well, but the looks don't last. The paint seems to scrape off very easily with just a few casts.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like there's a market for some good bucktails then. I powder coat all of my heads and use good hooks. The Spro hooks are supposed to be Gamakatsu, but I guess they're cheap ones.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> What is the preferred bucktail then?


 3oz MaHats,any bigger I'm going to ask Clyde what his new jig of choice is in the bigger ones...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Kenny where do get those MaHats from? I've been looking for 'em online, but can't find 'em anywhere.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I use the SPRO bucktails in 2 & 3 oz and cast from the beach and jetties for tarpon.The only time I had a problem was when I hung into the rocks at Sebastian Inlet with 65# power pro.It took me ten minutes to get free with my line wrapped around a wood dowel.It did bend the hook though.
Here is what I just played around with in the garage.
I took a 2oz SPro and put 40# of slow steady drag on the bend of the hook.I didn't see any change and did measure it before and after.
I tried a 3 oz SPro and noticed a small change at 45# but kept pulling to 60#.
The jigs from top to bottom are 3 oz that I played with, 3oz that is new and 2 oz that I took up to 40#.
The top jig is now 1/2" longer from the eye to the center of the bend.
I'm not sure if the shank stretched 1/2" or if it broke from the eye.I would think it just stretched as the lead didn't come flying back at me.
Next time I melt lead I'll throw it in the pot to find out.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

not recommended. very sharp but weak hooks, hair is very flashy but falls off easily. the disqualified world record fluke.flounder was taken on this, but i wouldn't bother. for the same price u could find more durable buck tail jigs


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I can vouch for the hair falling out... I like the Salt Striker butter bean bucktails... or the white with red thread and eyes.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yup on the Hook Sucks the big one deal.*

Sad thing is, the jig themselves are good. I too like the shape and the display of the jig itself for fish. Bottom line though the hooks are thin and will straighten out on you.
With that being said though, if you are using the light ones for smaller fish then go with it. I've caught some nice flounder on them aroud wrecks before and when the get snagged, the hooks will bend and set them free. (Much like they set grouper free)

The hooks are just too thin.

I know from a good source, and he's pretty reliable, that Clyde is trying out a few new jigs thats he's found here locally in the ILM. I've seen a couple and I'm gonna try some too.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Folks, most of you know that I like to be prepared, like any old boy scout. What the heck is a MaHat bucktail and who sells them. Any colors better than others.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Biggest mold I have is 5/8th oz like the Spro head, do any of you use that small of a jig? I'm sure they'd be fine for inshore stuff like flounder and trout but what about stripers?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

BPS has knock off Spro bucktails but I never tried them. Last year I tossed a Spro once for flounder but didn't catch anything and lost the jig to a snag. Like Firespyder said probably okay for smaller fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use them and have never had a problem


----------

